# compaq presario 700



## erpizza (Feb 22, 2006)

help me, please, I need manual for open laptop COMPAQ PRESARIO 700 (series cm2130)
thanks


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

What your looking for may be extremely hard to find. There are complete manuals that include disassembly instructions for very few HP/compaq laptops but I could find nothing for the 700 series other than these 2 links and I looked for hours. The manuals offered on the compaq site did not include disassembly instructions

http://armbrust.dyndns.org:81/tips_content/presario700/


http://devel.reinikainen.net/docs/how-to/n1015v/


----------

